# HEATH IS ONE YEAR OLD !!!!!



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

THOUGHT I'D TAKE A BREAK FROM THE WEDDING PLANNING (WEDDING'S IN JUST TWO WEEKS!) TO SAY HELLO AND REPORT THAT TOMORROW OUR DARLING HEATH-Y WILL BE ONE YEAR OLD ! HE IS STILL A COMPLETE CHARACTER, STILL NOT COMPLETELY HOUSEBROKEN (SIGH) AND JUST THE MOST LOVING LITTLE GUY IMAGINABLE. DON'T YOU JUST LOVE THAT FACE? HE STILL MURMURS AND HUMS WHEN YOU PET HIM, IS SO ALERT AND INTELLIGENT, AND HILARIOUSLY SHAKES THE HECK OUT OF A TOY OR PILLOW TO BLOW OFF STEAM. HE'S A TOTAL DELIGHT AND WE LOVE HAVING TWO, THOUGH IT'S LOTS OF WORK. HERE ARE SOME RECENT PIX OF HIM AND ONE OF BIG BROTHER BISCUIT, WHO WILL BE 3 IN SEPTEMBER. HELLO TO ALL OUR FORUM FRIENDS!! I'LL BE BACK THIS FALL, AFTER THE WEDDING AND A CRUISE. . .:tea:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Heathbar! and look at Biscuit all relaxed. Enjoy the wedding and the cruise Amy.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks, Missy!! I am ready for a really big cocktail. 180 wedding guests, oy vey.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Heath, you adorable boy!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Happy Birthday!
Great photos Amy


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Heath, you handsome devil! Enjoy the wedding and cruise, Amy!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday Heathie! You are just as cute as you can be. Best wishes to you Amy on your wedding!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy 1st Birthday Heath. arty:
Amy I hope the wedding is a huge success and that your cruise is wonderful. And I am really hoping that after you come back, you will finally join us for one of the Hava-playdates.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi Amy,
and HAPPY BIRTHDAY HEATH!!! I can not believe he is a year old, seems like you just got him...and yes he is still one of the cutest havs I have ever seen. 

It was a year ago I had my daughters wedding ....so I know just what you are talking about. I was never soooo glad to have an event over. Anyway...I year later and they are expecting their first child, so it was all worth it.


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

Happy First Birthday darling Heathie...
Elayne and Racquet


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Heath. With a face like that, you don't need to be completely housebroken!
Gina


----------



## Drew"s Mom (Jul 29, 2009)

Happy Birthday Heath. He sure is a cutie.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

It's so fun to hear from my Forum friends~~I've missed you all! 
Thank you , Kathie.
Hiya, Sally~~soon it will be Cal Bears season, in fact the first game against Maryland is on the day of my daughter's wedding.
Thank you, Joyce.
Holly, the wedding is my DD2's & what a ton of work.
Julia, yes, I have got to meet you all!!!
Lynn, congrats on impending grandmother-hood. And this is the 2nd big wedding I've planned and yes, I cannot wait until it's over, too! ;-) It's all consuming. . 
Hi Elayne and Drew's mom.
Gina, you made me laugh~~we have often said of Heath, it's a good thing he's so cute and funny, because he has still the most irritating, glass-shattering bark and he has accidents.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi, Amy! Happy Birthday, Heath. He is such a doll. Reminds me so much of my Kodi. 
Remember to have fun at the wedding, because it really is just a blur when it's over. Enjoy the cruise.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Heath-happy birthday you little rockstar!!
You are soo adorable.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

they look like angels :angel:
Happy Birthday Heath!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Heath! I can't believe he's a year old already. He's still adorable as can be, and I love the way his coloring turned out. Enjoy the wedding!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday Handsome guy. arty: Hope you and Biscuit have a great little birthday celebration.

Amy, I am sure the wedding will be beautiful and hope you have an awesome time on your cruise.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Amy! Good to hear from you! Wedding planning is fun and exhausting. Hope all goes well w/it and the cruise.

How can it be that Heath-y's a year old already??? I'm sure there's no way you could have had him that long  He sure is one adorable guy. I love his expression. Great pix of him and Biscuit!

arty: Happy First Birthday Heath!!! arty:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Guys, such fun to hear from y'all and see your dogs sweet avatars. I have missed the Forum!! Taking leetle break today. I am hand-tying 200 wedding programs w/ribbon . . .
Hiya Leslie, Sharlene, Kim, Gelbergirl, Beth, and Michele. So nice to receive your little notes ! ;-) !! Yes, Michele, his coloring has lightened up like Kodi's somewhat, although he's still pretty red. I was using a new camera and it kind of overexposed/bleached out his coloring.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

What a cutie! I can't believe he is already one year old!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Heath*! What a darling face, he's too adorable for words.
Amy, sounds like you're having a busy time, but if you find a couple of minutes, check this thread out: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=9701

My mom didn't really get to enjoy my brother's wedding, cause she had so much on her plate. She was able to partially enjoy mine though cause she had some experience. Hope this will be the case for you with DD2's wedding!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Marie, what a pretty "card", thank you.

We just gave Heath his stuffed toy shaped like a birthday cake that plays Happy Birthday, and both dogs are going nuts playing with it.

Hi Maryam, I actually really enjoyed DD1's wedding cause it was on Maui; this one is bigger and more complex, but I think I'll enjoy the actual day!

BUT THE BIG NEWS IS CHUY !!!!!!! I AM SO EXCITED FOR YOU, DH, & PABLITO.
Chuy is darling!! He looks exactly like Biscuit did as a puppy. Congratulations, and I can't wait til you bring him home and tell us everything!! Two Havs is really fun, and it's esp. fun having two boys. They will worship you like a queen. I'm serious. YAY I'm so excited for you!!!!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Both of the boys are beautiful. I can't believe how much little Heath has grown up. He is a gorgous young man Happy Birthday Heath. Amy, have a great time with the wedding and the vacation!!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Amy,
Your little Heathbar is so adorable, with the sweetest face! I can't believe that he is one!
I'm sure you will enjoy the wedding after all your hard work.

And the cruise will be wonderful after the special day is over.

You can relax and savor the memories.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Karen and Nan!!! It's so nice to hear from you both. And I love the avatars!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm bumping this up so more of you can see it and as it relates to the new thread I'm posting, post-party.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Happy Birthday to Heath!! With a face like that, how can you not want to spoil him??!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Heath and Biscuit are both adorable! I hope you're able to enjoy the wedding and then the cruise too! 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HEATH!!


(The cake photos were adorable, just saw those too!)


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Ann & WhitBMom: thank you. I'm counting the days til the cruise. . . .;-)


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Happy birthday, Heath! Looks like he and Biscuit had a fun party! What cuties.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Sheri, I love your pix of Tucker, what a beauty. Your grooming is superb. Mine look like little raggamuffins, LOL.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday Heathy, you sweet boy. Biscuit looks nice and relaxed. Good luck with the wedding. Have a great time at the wedding and on the cruise!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thank you Marianne. I love your summer-y family photo!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday Heath!!!! arty:

Good luck with the wedding, Amy. I'm sure you will have a wonderful time.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks, Lina. Your new photos are the cutest! I can't believe how big Hitch is ! Is he bigger than Kubrick?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pictures, Amy. You boys are adorable. Happy birthday cutie pie Heath! 

Enjoy the wedding and your cruise, Amy! All the best!


----------

